# Is this the best TV in the 40000 range?



## soumya (Apr 13, 2011)

Or are there better alternatives?

KDL-32EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

Practically NO, technically May be


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 14, 2011)

n technically in sony only it could be 
KDL-32EX710 but again you need to spend some more as it would costs around 49k.


----------



## soumya (Apr 14, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> n technically in sony only it could be
> KDL-32EX710 but again you need to spend some more as it would costs around 49k.



But that is the old Bravia Engine. Any from Samsung in that Range?? 

Like

*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/tv-aud...MXXS/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

Sony's ex series is the best in terms of colour reproduction and contrast. Have read numerous reviews from *what hifi* review site. The only panel that can challenge the top end ex series is a plasma one i.e panasonic viera v series.

Check some led based panels from LG. Particularly the 5500 and 7500 models. They are ips panels and offer excellent viewing angles.

Refer this *thread*.


----------



## soumya (Apr 14, 2011)

These are the three LED 32 inch TV's from Sony.

KDL-32EX710 : EX710 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India

KDL-32EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India

KLV-32EX600 : EX600 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India

Which one should I go for? Or should I scrap LED altogether and go for a normal LCD?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ If you have budget constraints, then go for lcd tv.

If not, then led is the way to go. What prices are you getting for the above tv's?


----------



## soumya (Apr 14, 2011)

I can at max stretch for these TV'S. Just wanted to know which would be the best among them? Two of those use the old Bravia engine. And some people are saying that these are all edge lit led and not true led. Is that correct? Will it make a difference?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ All led tv's in the market are edge lit and not array based(true led tv). Buy whichever is cheaper. 

Btw check the lg models i mentioned.


----------



## soumya (Apr 14, 2011)

So is the extra money justified for edge lit LED's for a 32 incher?

A new Samsung 32 inch LED has been added to the site. Looks good.

*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/tv-aud...RMXL/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ Not that much in terms of display quality but the contrast ratio is better in led tv's. They consume relatively less power and being thin,looks elegant when mounted on a wall.

Go for led tv's now. Check the lg models i mentioned before. They are good. *PM lordirecto*. He had recently purchased a lg led.


----------



## soumya (Apr 17, 2011)

As I was saying, will I be justified in going for this *www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-32ex720 considering it's just 32 inch and costs over 50?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

What's the room size where the TV will be placed?


----------



## soumya (Apr 18, 2011)

It will change every now and then!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

soumya said:


> It will change every now and then!


----------



## soumya (Apr 19, 2011)

Actually I am in Hyderabad, my home is in Kolkata. I will shift soon to another place in Hyderabad, after that I may come to Kolkata again. Anyways, I just wanted to know that whether it is justified to pay the extra amount for the 3D feature?


----------



## soumya (Apr 22, 2011)

Is there any reasons for why I shouldn't go for this if I were looking for a 32 inch LED TV?

An elegant blend of practicality and performance - UA32D5000PRMXL - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG


----------

